
Wikipedia Uses AI to Assist Human Editors - ksashikumar
http://www.technewsworld.com/story/Wikipedia-Uses-AI-to-Assist-Human-Editors-82830.html
======
swatthatfly
This blog post gives the actual details:
[http://blog.wikimedia.org/2015/11/30/artificial-
intelligence...](http://blog.wikimedia.org/2015/11/30/artificial-intelligence-
x-ray-specs/)

